# Westgate Brewers Stout Extravaganza 2017



## NealK (18/5/17)

View attachment 97283


----------



## NealK (18/5/17)

Sorry for the quality of the image but I had to take a photo of the pdf because I have no idea how to convert it to jpeg!
No speciality category, please check our website for details and entry form.

edit - it's not on the website yet but will be very soon, Categories are the same as last year.


----------



## fcmcg (19/5/17)

We have an absolute plethora of prizes this year.
Prizes and medals will be awarded for first, second and third .
Categories are :
Stout ,porter and strong stout as per aabc 2015 
A call out for judges also.
If your interested in judging , please email 
[email protected] 
The competition will be at The Local in Port Melbourne 
Sunday July 2nd from 1pm 
Winners announced from 5
There will also be a raffle 
Kitchen open from midday 

Cheers

Ferg
President 
Westgate


----------



## Mista_Boss_Brews (21/5/17)

Hey.

Are you accepting postal entries from NSW? 

Cheers


----------



## Yob (22/5/17)

Dafuq? How did I miss this?

Still rime to get an entry in?


----------



## NealK (22/5/17)

Mista_Boss_Brews said:


> Hey.
> 
> Are you accepting postal entries from NSW?
> 
> Cheers


I think we are mate, I will double check where to post them and let you know.


----------



## NealK (22/5/17)

Yob said:


> Dafuq? How did I miss this?
> 
> Still rime to get an entry in?


Entries close 12pm 24th June
You could probably brew a new beer in that time! Maybe not a RIS though.


----------



## NealK (22/5/17)

Entry forms are up now
https://www.westgatebrewers.org/stout-extravaganza/


----------



## NealK (22/5/17)

Mista_Boss_Brews said:


> Hey.
> 
> Are you accepting postal entries from NSW?
> 
> Cheers


ok I have confirmed that postal entries should be sent to:

Grain and Grape
5/280 Whitehall St,
Yarraville 
VIC 3013

Please clearly mark any postal entries with STOUT EXTRAVAGANZA ENTRY

We have some amazing prizes on offer but most of them will be too heavy or bulky to post. If you are interstate and win a prize we will only post it at your expense. We will of course post medals interstate and if you supply an email I will try to get the judging sheets to you within a couple of days. It's just not feasible to be posting sacks of grain or mash tuns.


----------



## Mista_Boss_Brews (23/5/17)

Thanks for the info @NealK I will be sure to post my entry in on time. [emoji106]


----------



## NealK (18/6/17)

Just a reminder that entries close next Saturday at 12pm.


----------



## NealK (29/6/17)

Just to clarify about judging sheets for Sunday. 
Score sheets for members of Victorian brew clubs will be given to a representative of your club on the day. For independent and interstate entrants I will try to have your score sheets scanned and emailed to you within a few days. The results will be posted on here at the earliest possible opportunity which I hope will be sometime on Sunday night.


----------



## NealK (2/7/17)

Stout Extravaganza has been completed for 2017. 
Before I post the results I have to say a massive thank you to all our sponsors. So many people have provided some fantastic prizes for this years competition and without them this event would not be as successful as it currently is.
In no particular order we have to raise our glasses and say thanks to:
VicBrew
Two Birds
Colonial Brewing
Fury and Son
West City Brewing
Hawkers
Keg King
Hop Nation
Mountain Goat
Beer Co
Ellersile Hops
Malteurop
Cryer Malt
Grain and Grape
Without the support of these people home brewing competitions probably would not exist in the form that they do today
THANK YOU,.we really appreciate your support!

Results will be published shortly......


----------



## NealK (2/7/17)

Apologies for the image quality but I am working from my phone to try and get the results up as soon as I can.
Congratulations to everyone that has won a prize and thank you to everybody that entered a beer.


----------



## Lochem (2/7/17)

cheers mate, thanks for helping make the comp happen!


----------



## Spiesy (3/7/17)

Thanks Neal, and thanks to all who were involved with the comp.


----------



## Benn (3/7/17)

Hear hear, thanks to all involved.


----------



## NealK (3/7/17)

Here are the full results including Beer of show etc.


----------



## NealK (3/7/17)

All the judging sheets for independent brewers have now been scanned and emailed. 
All Victorian brew club members, your sheets were given to a club representative on the day. 
Thank you to all the judges and stewards that helped make the comp run very smoothly. A fantastic effort from everyone!


----------



## MJHorn (8/7/17)

Are any prizes also with our club? (Any hints what those prizes were?)

Thanks Neal for your work running the competition!


----------



## NealK (10/7/17)

I will publish a list of all the prizes this week. Which club are you a member of?


----------



## moonhead (10/7/17)

MJHorn said:


> Are any prizes also with our club? (Any hints what those prizes were?)
> 
> Thanks Neal for your work running the competition!



Prizes were epic. I can't remember exactly, but there was just piles and piles of stuff there.

We carted all the Merri Mashers' winners prizes out to Steve's van. He's put a message up on facebook to get in contact with the winners (Michael, Julian and Brett).

I have the scoresheets for the rest of the entries (scoresheets for the winners are with the prizes). Will hand them out at the next meeting.


----------



## MJHorn (10/7/17)

I'm in the Merri Mashers -- going to see Steve tomorrow. 

Will look forward to seeing scoresheets at the meeting!


----------



## NealK (14/7/17)

Here is a guide of the prizes that we gave out. Some bits may have changed slightly but you should get the general idea.
PORTER
First
Day at Two Birds
25 kg sack Barret Burston Malt
5 kg Special W Cryermalt
1kg Gladfield specialty malt
$50 Grain and Grape Voucher
Ellerslie hops pack
Second
5 kg Gladfields base malt
5 kg Malteurop Pilsener Malt
5 kg Special W Cryermalt
1kg Gladfield specialty malt
$50 Hop Nation Voucher
100g hops (Beerco)
Ellerslie hops pack
Third
5 kg Malteurop Pilsner malt
5kg Special W Cryermalt
5 kg Caramber Cryermalt
1kg Gladfield specialty malt
Ellerslie hops pack

STOUT
First
Morning at Colonial Brewing
25 kg sack Barret Burston Malt
5 kg Special W Cryermalt
1kg Gladfield specialty malt
$50 Grain and Grape Voucher
Ellerslie hops pack
Second
5 kg Gladfields base malt
5 kg Malteurop Pilsener Malt
5 kg Special W Cryermalt
1kg Gladfield specialty malt
$50 Hop Nation Voucher
100g hops (Beerco)
Ellerslie hops pack
Third
5 kg Malteurop Pilsner malt
5kg Special W Cryermalt
5 kg Caramber Cryermalt
1kg Gladfield specialty malt
Ellerslie hops pack

STRONG STOUT
First
Day at Hawkers
25 kg sack Barret Burston Malt
5 kg Special W Cryermalt
1kg Gladfield specialty malt
$50 Grain and Grape Voucher
Ellerslie hops pack
Second
5 kg Gladfields base malt
5 kg Malteurop Pilsener Malt
5 kg Special W Cryermalt
1kg Gladfield specialty malt
$50 Hop Nation Voucher
100g hops (Beerco)
Ellerslie hops pack
Third
5 kg Malteurop Pilsner malt
5kg Special W Cryermalt
5 kg Caramber Cryermalt
1kg Gladfield specialty malt
Ellerslie hops pack

All place getters also receive medals.


----------

